# 8" rotary table mod.



## Charles scozzari (Feb 11, 2022)

Hi, I finished up a mod to an 8"horizontal rotary table that was on a mill I had bought some time ago. The table face was purpose modified for a specific job by the previous owner. There were cuts made into the surface of the table and the worm assembly was removed, so any settings were done manually, that said I still wanted to keep it as a back up to my 10" table but wanted it to also be a vertical unit also. I made an adaptor plate and mounted a chuck.  Some of the work I do calls for nodding the head of my mill which then means tramming the head again. The set up I came up with allows me to angle the table by sliding the third leg back to the desired degree up to 45 without nodding the head. To return the table to horizontal I just have to remove the leg and it's brackets. Above all I now have a second table as back up.      Thanks,     Charlie


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 13, 2022)

Interesting setup.
Do you know the brand of table to see if the parts are available to turn it back into a functional rotary table?


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice work! 
Are the threads on the 3rd leg left-right to allow for fine tuning the angle, like a turnbuckle?


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 13, 2022)

you're almost there to a sine bar setup too.  If you mount a spacer to your existing base rod, to lift it, and mount another rod at x inches you can take advantage of an accurate angle (sine ) setup.

nice workmanship on what you did.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> Interesting setup.
> Do you know the brand of table to see if the parts are available to turn it back into a functional rotary table?


Hi, when I first got it I found that was almost the cost of a new one. It's a Phase II. rotary 8" unit.        Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> Nice work!
> Are the threads on the 3rd leg left-right to allow for fine tuning the angle, like a turnbuckle?


Hi, thanks for your interest. Yes I used heim jounts L/R 5/8"x18 tpi. They fit into the 1 x 1 1/2" rec. tightly.       Charlie


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 13, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> you're almost there to a sine bar setup too.  If you mount a spacer to your existing base rod, to lift it, and mount another rod at x inches you can take advantage of an accurate angle (sine ) setup.
> 
> nice workmanship on what you did.





woodchucker said:


> you're almost there to a sine bar setup too.  If you mount a spacer to your existing base rod, to lift it, and mount another rod at x inches you can take advantage of an accurate angle (sine ) setup.
> 
> nice workmanship on what you did.


Thank's and I will consider an extension


----------

